
StartupWarrior shows the locations of computer technology companies across the globe - sant0sk1
http://www.startupwarrior.com/
======
pierrefar
The map is tiny for the task. When I click on a pin for a company, the info
bubble fills the screen, invariably moves the map, and it's difficult to get
back to map without the bubble.

They need to make the map much bigger for this to live up to its promise. It
really detracts from an otherwise excellent idea and implementation.

